# NR Test



## AGill01 (Mar 31, 2013)

Scheduled to take my NR AEMT test on Thursday. The format is totally different from my Basic test. I know 3 that have taken and passed it.


----------



## AzValley (Mar 31, 2013)

Best of luck with it.


----------



## heresay (Mar 31, 2013)

Please let us know how it goes. I go for my Advanced test in about a month. Good luck!


----------



## AGill01 (Apr 1, 2013)

thank you and I def will let you know how it goes.


----------



## AGill01 (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I took my test and it did not go well. I did not pass. Taking it pretty hard, not sure if I am going to try again or not.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 6, 2013)

AGill01 said:


> Well I took my test and it did not go well. I did not pass. Taking it pretty hard, not sure if I am going to try again or not.


Failure isn't falling down, it's refusing to get back up.  Figure out where you struggled, really work on those skills and that knowledge, and re-test.

Good luck!


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Apr 6, 2013)

Learn what you missed!!! You have an opportunity to re-learn what you don't know. Don't get down about it. Kick yourself in the butt and stay awake studying for a few weeks. You can do it!


----------



## JoshMM (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't give up man.  I know many people who didn't pass it until the 3rd time.  One FF I know had to do a refresher.  It is definitely a hard test.  Just try and remember what the focus of the questions were and study study study for the next attempt.

--Josh


----------



## heresay (Apr 12, 2013)

As far as questions go, what was the test like? A lot or EKG and cardio stuff? Drugs?


----------



## MedicBender (Apr 13, 2013)

Part of taking the NREMT is learning how to take it. A lot of the scenario based questions want to make sure you follow the proper steps. Example: 

You're dispatched to a man down in his front yard at blah blah blah street. Your first step on arrival is: 

A) check his airway 
B) maintain c-spine precautions 
C) scene safety
D) control bleeding 
E) intubate and call a chopper 

You can usually rule a few out. However what most people do is focus on the patient, forgetting BSI, scene safe, # of patients etc etc. 

Nremt wants to make sure you follow those steps. When I took mine I wrote down all those steps on that white board and made sure for each scenario I followed them. 

I found most of the other questions to be general knowledge. I never got any drug doses, but did get a lot of mechanism of action questions.


----------



## Gastudent (Apr 13, 2013)

Dont take it to hard man. Every AEMT I know didnt pass that test until there second or third time. It is just to new. They are still tring to find a good way to teach it. So take it again I am sure you will get it.


----------



## AGill01 (Apr 13, 2013)

heresay said:


> As far as questions go, what was the test like? A lot or EKG and cardio stuff? Drugs?



The test had a lot of different questions. Cardic, medical, trauma, ob peds, airway, ambulance operations. It was not an adaptive test like my basic was so if I missed a question in an area I was not given another one from the same area. I had 136 questions and all of them had to be answered. I was able to flag questions for later review. I know some of the questions i got wrong. I was disappointed in my failing and will prolly not take it again cuz in less then 6 mos I will be a paramedic all the Advanced was going to do is put another certificate on my wall for the time being. I know that failing the test doesn't make me a bad EMT. I know where I struggle and will make damn sure I know it when it is time to take the Paramedic National Test. Thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## Gastudent (Apr 13, 2013)

I am taking the AEMT test in a few months, and I wanted to ask you what makes the AEMT test so much different than the Basic. The reason I ask is because we are about half way through AEMT school, and I am not seeing that much of a difference between the two classes.


----------



## heresay (Apr 14, 2013)

Gastudent said:


> I am taking the AEMT test in a few months, and I wanted to ask you what makes the AEMT test so much different than the Basic. The reason I ask is because we are about half way through AEMT school, and I am not seeing that much of a difference between the two classes.



I'll be taking it a a little less than a month and honestly I feel like aside from drugs, IV's, and a few basic EKG's I haven't learned one thing. I heat that's pretty status quo though.


----------

